# Subwoofer For My Navara



## D22Dude (Jun 13, 2017)

Hi All i have a d22 cab chasis navara that i just had lifted with wheels and tyres and now im thinking about something like a subwoofer next on the list but because its a cab chasis theres barely any room behind the seats. does anyone know how i could fit a subwoofer inbetween the seats because i would rather have a slim box thats ported but i dont know anyone that would be able to set it up for me.
i would probs be able to settle for a slimsub that has a built in amp but i would rather a ported box with something like a 8 inch to 12 inch sub.
let me know what you think i should do.
cheers

mods on my navara are 
-ROH 16x8 ASSASSINS
-MAXXIS LT265/75R16 AT980
-Ironman NAVARA D22 Front Shock Absorbers - Nitro Gas
-Ironman NAVARA D22 Rear SHock Absorbers - Nitro Gas Comfort
-Ironman NAVARA D22 Front Torsion Bars
-Ironman NAVARA D22 Rear Comfort Leaf Springs
-Ironman NAVARA D22 Rear U-Bolt Kit
-Ironman NAVARA D22 Polyurethane Spring Bush Kit
-Ironman NAVARA D22 Greasable Shackles 
-Ironman NAVARA D22 Greasable Pins
thats so far next is bulbar, snorkel, full exhaust, 50" light bar, uhf radio, custom turbo kit, rock sliders, full skid plates


----------

